# Removing Easton Axis / Hexx Factory Crest Wrap



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

mine were not glue style wraps, but heat shrink.

i used a blade and cut down the lip where the end is and just peeled off, light cut and didnt go anywhere into shaft and came off in one piece. i do not like those heat shrink wraps, their very heavy also, they weight 11g.....thats alot.... 

and the graphics arent really glue, their on the inside of the wrap also, wierd.... i just used rag with thinner on and quick swipe and down to nice shaft....


----------



## AngryBird (Jul 31, 2013)

Wierd... Mine were all glued. Once I did a light cut like you were talking about they wouldn't peel off. Mine weighed between 10-11 gr. which is a lot, especially towards the rear of the arrow.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ya i had a white'ish powdery kinda residue from inside of the graphics but they peeled off like shrink wrap on a bottle thats factory sealed. no glue at all. almost all the graphics were totally the same when taken off the wrap. i did remove cause of weight and how it changed FOC, added like 1.5% with that wrap off.

i dont like them at all over your normal vinyl wraps....my arrows are year old, maybe they changed them.... but they are thick n heavy.....


----------

